# G Lever Kit



## Bummy425 (May 25, 2016)

Finally hit the lotto and got my kit ordered!!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## specgrade (Jan 17, 2017)

Does the G kit cost a lot? The Yankee Marshal has a video on to install one and it "seemed" rather easy.


----------



## Bummy425 (May 25, 2016)

specgrade said:


> Does the G kit cost a lot? The Yankee Marshal has a video on to install one and it "seemed" rather easy.


55 bucks plus shipping

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

